# A way to mix two sound sources into one Speakers?



## MoeWalsaad (Feb 26, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

Sorry if this was a noob sound question!

*I looking for solutions to hear two (or more) audio sources on one speaker pair,*
*I indeed want to maintain audio quality* with the least amount of noise, hums and artifacts because I'm a producer.

I am not looking for an active audio production Mixer because I don't enough have space for that (and I won't use it for music mixing anyway), what I want is a smaller/simpler device, maybe a small box, Tiny mixer, maybe even a switch, to hear two (maybe more) sound sources from one speakers pair.

What are my options?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dietz (Feb 26, 2019)

-> http://www.musictribe.com/Categories/Behringer/Mixers/Analog/MX400/p/P0390


----------



## Dietz (Feb 26, 2019)

Or for two stereo signals:

-> https://www.makerhart.com/product_d.php?lang=en&tb=1&id=13


----------



## MoeWalsaad (Feb 28, 2019)

Dietz said:


> -> http://www.musictribe.com/Categories/Behringer/Mixers/Analog/MX400/p/P0390





Dietz said:


> Or for two stereo signals:
> 
> -> https://www.makerhart.com/product_d.php?lang=en&tb=1&id=13




Great! and with the two stereo signals, just what I'm looking for, thank you a lot


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 28, 2019)

I'd personally be leery about the sound quality of using the headphone jack going to your monitors. A little bigger, but I like these....

http://artproaudio.com/product/scc/

https://mackie.com/products/big-knob


----------



## wst3 (Mar 1, 2019)

you left out a couple of details...

are you switching between two sources or combining them?
are you switching/combining at line level or loudspeaker level?

This could be as simple (and inexpensive) as a handful of resistors (combining) or a switch.

Let me know if you want to pursue this.


----------

